# 230v power sockets



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We needed two extra 230v sockets put in our van the dealer who supplied us with the van charge £140 per socket, called the two guys that rewired our house three years ago and they called in yesterday and said no problem we will do it now. They charged me £50 all in so I think the lesson here is don't take your van to a dealer for work unless you have money to waste.


----------



## rod_vw (May 10, 2005)

You have hit the name on the head. Once you add (or imply) the word 'Leisure' you can multiply normal commercial prices by at least two or in your case by almost three!

Rod


----------



## Tezmcd (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry to burst anyones bubble but heres how it goes (not true - I'm just assuming)

I'm a qualified electrician who has a wife and 2 kids to support (mortgage, car payment blah blah blah)

I get a call form a complete stranger who needs a socket or 2 installed - remember that the stranger knows sockets costs £10 or even £2 if you spend a month looking on Ebay for a bargain!

I have to get in my car and travel to them, look at the job then go home to provide a written quote or whatever - they accept my cost and then I have to go buy the stuff - travel back to their house and do the work - whole job including the original "look at the job" probably took me a day

For this I expect £50 - so making my earnings as a skilled worker £250 a week minus fuel etc ??????


Come on people - you have expensive motorhomes - what job did you do to earn the money to buy them - would you work for £50 a day??


Probably an answer that will not make me any friends but think about it - would you work for your own demanding self on the love of your life for what you are prepared to pay others???


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Tezmcd said:


> Sorry to burst anyones bubble but heres how it goes (not true - I'm just assuming)
> 
> I'm a qualified electrician who has a wife and 2 kids to support (mortgage, car payment blah blah blah)
> 
> ...


It took the two guys an hour to do the job and they were in the area already so no travelling involved, as would have been the case if I had taken it to the dealers.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

What cable did they use

Alan H


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

Hopefully they used mulistranded 3 core 1,5 flexible and not the 6242Y twin and earth which is used in house wiring.Not everyone realises it is important to use multistranded in motorhomes as the solid single core is more likely to vibrate loose as the vehicle vibrates.good saving though.I think most people would be happy tp save £90


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

ovalball said:


> Hopefully they used mulistranded 3 core 1,5 flexible and not the 6242Y twin and earth which is used in house wiring.Not everyone realises it is important to use multistranded in motorhomes as the solid single core is more likely to vibrate loose as the vehicle vibrates.good saving though.I think most people would be happy tp save £90


Thats why I was wondering what they used


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Surely its the screws that work loose not the wire

Dick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Sorry didn't mean to sound rude but rather than give the poor guy sleepless nights wouldn't a dab of loctite on each screw do the job. 

Dick


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Its not just the fact that screws can work loose, single stranded cable is not as flexible and can snap with vibration/constant movement
The OP has not replied yet, and the electricians may have installed Flexible cable

Alan H


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Fatalhud said:


> Its not just the fact that screws can work loose, single stranded cable is not as flexible and can snap with vibration/constant movement
> The OP has not replied yet, and the electricians may have installed Flexible cable
> 
> Alan H


The OP has been out in the sun and yes they did use flexible cable.


----------

